
Mars Helicopter Presentation (2019) - synack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQu9m4MG5Gc
======
cybervasi
I am glad they are using the open source for the flight control software now.
Not only it is a great way to learn more about the technology, but it might
actually benefit from extra set of eyes reviewing this safety critical code.

